# Wild Spellcraft Update - Good News!



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2002)

I've just received the preliminary final copy of Wild Spellcraft - and it looks good!

Rangerwickett and I will now be thoroughly checking through the document for mistakes, layout errors, changes that need to be made etc.  The book should be available for sale at $5 from RPGNow very soon!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 30, 2002)

Really?  Eh, so what?  As far as this Wickett guy goes, even _I_ could write better than him.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 31, 2002)

Ryan--

The new Wild Spellcraft banner looks GREAT!

Some of those illustrations look similar to stuff on your story hour site... are they yours, your players', what?

Wulf


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 31, 2002)

We originally had three artists--JL Jones (a player in my game), J Ryan Machan (who does much of the art in Asgard), and a third fellow (whose name also began with J; heck even the layout guy's name is Jake!).  Anyway, the third fellow had to withdraw his support, so I stepped up and lended my meager talents.  Thankfully Jessie (JL Jones) was able to ink my pictures well enough to make them passable.

There are three iconic wild spellcasters in the book, and each artist took one.  J Ryan took human Anna Kulpa (and very pretty, at that), a cleric.  I had Nadia Stoneshaper, a Dwarvish wizard (she's in the banner, with the water background).  Jessie had Meece, a smug Gnomish sorcerer (with the fire background; he's also on the cover).

On my storyhour site, Jessie does all the good pics, and I do all the bad ones.    I'm glad you like the banner.  Hopefully you'll also like the book.


----------

